# Camping Near Chicago



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

My DW is going to a class reunion in early July in Chicago, IL. Does anyone know of any decent camping near the Chicago area? I've looked in the TLD but don't see too much.

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Where about in the Chicago area? North, South, West? That would help point you in the right direction...also, do you like State Parks or "full service kiddie parks"?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Soxfan,

Sorry about today's 8-2 loss but they're at .500

The best area would be south (Is the one in Tinley Park any good?) State parks would be good, "kiddie parks" are a no-no.

Thanks.

Jim (ex-Sox fan, now Rockies)


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim,

Yes, tough one, but I like our chances again this year. Maybe not win it all, but still going to be a great year. I was at the home opener on Sunday night, which was awesome until it started to rain. The banner ceremony was still awesome!

Back to the topic at hand....I actually haven't been to any of the parks south of the city. The Chain O'Lakes SP up north (Wisconsin border) is a very nice one. I have 3 kids, so when I'm with the family, we hit the "kiddie parks" like Yogi, but when I'm fishing with my dad, we stay at SP's.

Let me ask around and see if I can find something out for south of the city.

Go Sox! (and Rockies)


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

A few ideas from another thread.

Another Thread

Go Sox!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Buckhunt (Jun 16, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> A few ideas from another thread.
> 
> Another Thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckhunt (Jun 16, 2005)

Buckhunt said:


> j1mfrog said:
> 
> 
> > A few ideas from another thread.
> ...


We like to stay at Indiana Dunes State Park http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/properties/park_dunes.html Just outside the park entrance there is a train deport. Its a nice ride to Downtown Chicago.http://www.nictd.com/service/stations.htm


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Indiana Dunes may be the spot for you due to location to Tinley Park, and I am sure you already know what the traffic can be like in that area when traveling back and forth to the reunion and campground. The train would be a nice feature to use!

Maverick


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Indiana Dunes it is. First time camping east of the rockys and looking forward to see what its like. I'll post feedback later.

I'll be heading into Chicago from the Southeast in the morning and returning in the evening. What are the communt hours that I should stay off of the freeway?

Are there "diamond lanes" where you must must 2 or more people in the car?


----------

